# Blue Dream



## autoflowa (Aug 23, 2012)

Anyone else who has smoked this strain might be able to describe it better than me, but its the most unique smell I've ever smelled in bud before. (probably the haze because I've never knowingly smoked haze before) its smells like blueberry but its like a sweet perfume blueberry, then when you break the bud its gotta nice piney/skunky smell to it. The high is just as unique as the smell, I get stoned but its still a nice functional stone, I'm not plastered to the couch, very euphoric which comes from the haze in the strain I believe... Pick this bud up if you ever get the chance you will not regret it.


----------

